# My 30 Gallon Planted Betta Tank



## Scopolamino (Dec 7, 2012)

After several weeks of operation without any major issues, here it is!
The setup is as follows:

30gal tank, 30"x18"x12"
Small pump with sponge, feeding water into pot of peace lilies (details in DIY section)
Aquaclear 50 heater
Unknown hood light (a gift) suspended about 18" above, along with some track lighting I aimed at the tank for the extra kick (sorry about the dark kitchen honey!)









The substrate is about 1"-2" of fine gravel capped with 5mm soft black gravel
Into the substrate is planted a few stems of hygrophila along with a few stalks of lucky bamboo
There's also java moss in there tucked in around the base of a piece of driftwood covered in... crypts?
Some sort of floating mat, a... uh... grass-like plant that's sending off tons of runners (I got excited at the store and forgot to write down the names... durr!)
Along with those aquatic plants I've got anthuriums and monstera delicosa, both of which are cuttings from my tropicals and are rooting nicely
A few tillandsia to round the whole thing off

Now all that's left is to pick some tank mates for mister Picard (my betta), suggestions welcome!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Lucky Betta!!


----------

